# Ideas on pheasant mount?



## SouthernMP (Feb 4, 2010)

Not a big pheasant hunter, but have one at the shop ready to mount. I've got an idea on what I'm aiming for but would like to hear what you guys think...so I'll you upland gamebird hunters let's hear it!!!   Thanks for the help y'all!

DJ


----------



## pine nut (Feb 4, 2010)

I like flying. Back wing up and front one  down.  Like they are still rising on the flush.  Show em well!


----------



## Canebrake (Feb 5, 2010)

Chris fortner is doing one for me flushing from broomsedge clump...hes making the base out of old barnwood with the birds wings spread as if he is coming up...even got the mouth open with the tongue-a- cacklin'. 

I like this better because you can see the breast plumage and spurs a little better than the flying wall mount.

No pressure Chris...


----------



## SouthernMP (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks y'all I really appreciate the help! I think he's leaning more toward some type of standing mount, but I'll def. Know what to do on the next one  I'll try to get a pic up when I knock him out


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have one flying...I would like like to get my next one on standing like its about to run


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a really nice standing sorta sneaking pheasant mount.  I will take a picture tomorrow for you.


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is the one I have nothing special


----------



## leeledger (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got one that is standing. It looks good, doesn't take up lots of room. I'm able to move it around a lot so you can see all sides of it.


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 9, 2010)

Finally got around to taking a photo.  Sorry I didn't get it up yesterday for you, but better late than never...lol.


----------



## SouthernMP (Feb 10, 2010)

*Here he is y'all!*

Sorry it took so long to get the pics up. The customer decided he wanted a "roosting"/standing pose. So here it is. The base is Dark Emperador granite with a chisled edge, topped off by a  gorgeous rooster. I never appreciated how beautiful they were until I mounted this one! Sorry about the picture quality, but the digital camera is done for lol. Thanks a ton for the ideas and pictures y'all. Good shootin' and God Bless.


----------

